# Gamer/s wanted for group in Melbourne, Australia



## NC2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Our D&D group has been running for about 30 years, and recently lost one player (death) and another has has to limit her D&D playing to once or twice a month, so we would like to find another mature-age (over 40) player or two. 
Our group is about 50/50 male & female, and plays 3 Saturdays out of 4 in North Balwyn. 
We play Pathfinder rules, but prefer the Forgotten Realms setting, with occasional variations. We upgrade 3.5, 3.0 and earlier modules to Pathfinder standard. 
We're not interested in Edition 4; we all think it has wandered too far from the traditional game.
We don't play the same game each weekend; we usually have 3 games running at the same time, with a different DM each Saturday, so each module is played once every 4 weeks. This gives all DMs a change to run games regularly. Some of our group play in all the games, some in only a couple, depending on their availability. We're fairly flexible.


----------

